# Couches bébé



## Anaita (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, 
Voila je débute dans le métier et j'aimerai savoir comment vous vous organisez niveau poubelle de couche ! 

Dans mon secteur, on peut avoir des poches poubelle spécifique pour les couches qui est vendu en déchetterie.. 

Chez vous, comment vous faites ? Petite poubelle que vous videz tout les soirs ensuite ?. Poubelle à couche ? Ou redonnez aux parents les couches sale le soir ?


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Juillet 2022)

Je chauffe l'hiver avec un poêle à granulés. Je garde et je stocke les sacs de pellets vides. Et je m'en sers de sacs poubelles pour les couches. Je les mets dans une poubelle plastique 20 litres. Et quand le sac est plein il va dans la poubelle déchets ménagers. Le ramassage a lieu une fois par semaine.
Mais je ne me verrais pas rendre les couches aux parents. Pourquoi pas les kleenex aussi quand on mouche les enfants...


----------



## Anaita (25 Juillet 2022)

Certaines asstmat aux alentours rendent les couches, je trouve cela bizarre ^^ c'est pour cela que je demande.


----------



## Anaita (25 Juillet 2022)

Chez nous, les poubelles passent tout les 15jours et on a droit à 18 levées sur l'année sinon on est taxée en plus.. c'est tout un calcul ^^


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Juillet 2022)

Chez moi, même si ils passent une fois par semaine, il y a des semaines où je ne la sors pas si elle n'est pas totalement pleine.
Je ne sais pas si par chez moi ça passera sur le même système un jour. D'ici là je serai à la retraite.


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Juillet 2022)

Si chez moi les ordures ménagères étaient taxées au poids ou sur la base d'un système de ce type, je n'aurai aucun scrupule à rendre contenants (pots de yaourt, petits pots en plastique ou en verre, couches et j'en passe) à mes employeurs. 
Je n'envisagerai pas d'augmenter les indemnités d'entretien pour "effacer" la taxe supplémentaire ainsi induite sur  les ordures ménagères. En effet, nous devons déclarer ces indemnités dans nos revenus. Donc d'une manière ou d'une autre cela revient à la payer. Chacun repartira avec son sac le soir.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir 

Perso je trouverais cela abuser de rendre les pots de yaourt petit suisse ou autre au parents le soir 

Pour les couches ou il y a seulement du pipi elle vont dans ma poubelle classique chez moi . Pour les couches de caca je les mets chacune dans un sac plastique qui vont chaque jours dans la grande poubelle dehors


----------



## Sandrine2572 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir 

Perso je trouverais cela abuser de rendre les pots de yaourt petit suisse ou autre au parents le soir 

Pour les couches ou il y a seulement du pipi elle vont ma poubelle classique chez moi . Pour les couches de caca je les mets chacune dans un sac plastique qui vont chaque jours dans la grande poubelle dehors


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Juillet 2022)

Si je devais payer mes ordures ménagères au poids je le ferai sans hésiter.


----------



## Nounou22 (26 Juillet 2022)

Pareil, si on devait payer les ordures ménagères au nombre de levées ou au poids, je rendrai les couches aux parents. On a 7 enfants en accueils avec mon mari, 6 en simultané...les couches c'est une grosse partie de nos ordures ménagères


----------



## liline17 (26 Juillet 2022)

j'ai aussi 18 levées par an, je ne me verrai pas rendre les couches sales le soir, je fais avec, je suis plutôt bien payée, alors avoir une facture un peu augmentée de ramassages d'ordures n'est pas un gros soucis, sur mes 4 accueillis, aucun n'est propre, et pour le moment, nous ne dépassons pas les 18 levées, si je mets en place un composteur, ça va diminuer mes poubelles et aider mon jardin.
j'ai une poubelle rien que pour les couches, vidées tous les soirs


----------



## abelia (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, nous apparemment on va avoir un montant fixe tous les ans et à chaque levée on va payer un euros 🙄
Liline 17 vous les 18 levées ils se basent sur le nombre de personnes dans la maison ?


----------



## liline17 (26 Juillet 2022)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit basé sur le nombre de personnes, c'est mon mari qui gère ça


----------



## Petuche (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, par chez moi nous avons un forfait pour un certain nombre de levées pour les ordures ménagères  (je ne me souviens plus exactement ça tourne autour de 20 levées je crois ) elle passe une foi par semaine si on dépasse ce nombre dans l'annee nous avons un surplus... ce n'est pas en fonction du nombre de personnes dans le foyer. Mais je ne me vois pas redonner les déchets le soir au PE.  Je gère au mieux et pas de problème. D'ailleurs tout ce qui est pot de yaourt, crème cet.. . Ça va dans la poubelle de tri (jaune), les levées se font toutes les 2 semaine. Je ne redonne rien aux PE.


----------



## abelia (26 Juillet 2022)

J'aurai préféré aux nombres de levées mais apparemment on va payer à chaque levée ! On verra à la rentrée ce qu'ils nous pondent 🤔 car c'est nouveau...


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour je mets les couches dans un sac poubelle et le soir dans ma grande poubelle grise (j'ai eu le plus grand format par rapport à mon métier.) La poubelle grise est pour les déchets ménagers elle est ramassée une fois par semaine. Nous avons une poubelle jaune pour le recyclage carton papier plastique emballage ramassée une fois par 15 j et une poubelle verte pour les branchages tontes de pelouse ramassée une fois par semaine. Et nous avons eu un compost gratuit pour réduire le contenu de la poubelle grise. Nous sommes bien niveau ramassage d'ordures même si parfois en été ma poubelle grise peut axphysier un éboueur . Quand mon groupe d'accueilllis était de 3 petits la poubelle devient une bombe odorante  🤣 même dans les sacs poubelle bien fermes.


----------



## abassmat (26 Juillet 2022)

Le problème des couches et des poubelles est un problème récurrent... moi je ne trouve pas normal de devoir payer à la place des PE pour des déchets qui ne sont pas les miens. Pour l'instant par chez moi nous ne payons pas les levées mais si cela devait se faire, je réfléchirais car augmenter les IE, c'est encore tout un calcul à faire et cela n'incite pas les PE à faire attention à leurs déchets. Peut-être proposer les couches lavables. Je les ai testés avec un petit et franchement, ce n'est pas plus compliqué que des couches jetables...


----------



## Assmat56 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Nous sommes passé aux bac individuel il y a 2 ans.
Au départ, j'ai décidé de laisser le choix pour les nouveaux contrats, soit ils repartiraient avec leur petit sac poubelle chaque jour, soit j'appliquerais une participation à la taxe d'ordures ménagères.
Ils avaient tous opté pour le paiement d'une "IE ordures ménagères".
Tant mieux car je ne sais pas où j'aurais mis tous les différents sac poubelle sinon.
Finalement, mon bac à ordures ne sert que pour les couches, je n'ai aucune ordures à titre personnelle.
Donc désormais je ne laisse plus le choix, le gere le tri et les levées de poubelles et j'inclu la charge financière dans les IE.

Je suppose que ce n'est pas gratuit pour les crèches et les MAM, le coût est forcément répercuté quelque part.


----------



## Marine35 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, avant j’utilisais les sacs plastiques des fruits et légumes pour y mettre les couches souillées de selles et je stockais sur le rebord de fenêtre puis le soir je mettais dans la grande poubelle. Maintenant ce n’est plus possible et c’est plus problématique. Je garde les emballages plastiques de couches et je m’en sers comme poubelle mais j’en ai pas assez et du coup j’achète des sacs à couches pour compléter. Les couches où il n’y a que de l’urine c’est direct dans le sac des ordures ménagères


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Juillet 2022)

Je n'augmenterai pas mes IE pour cela. Nous devons les intégrer à nos revenus. Et on ne cotise pas sur les indemnités. 
C'est donc une façon détournée de payer nous même cette taxe supplémentaire sur les ordures ménagères. 
Heureusement pour l'instant rien de ce type ne semble se profiler chez moi.


----------



## zabeth 1 (28 Juillet 2022)

Moi aussi j'achètes des sacs à couches, je ne m'embarrasse pas, et tout ça va dans ma poubelle déchets ménagers (qui passe 2 fois par semaine, ça c'est top).


----------



## Griselda (3 Août 2022)

Rendre les couches le soir?
Curieuse idée.
Pour quelle raison?

Perso il y a longtemps que j'ai opté pour la poubelle de couche dans laquelle je n'y mets que celles garnies de selles car les poches spécifiques coûtent cheres. Cette poubelle est enfermée dans mon sellier et vidée une a 2 fois par semaine.

Les autres couches vont simplement dans ma poubelle de dechet.


----------



## liline17 (3 Août 2022)

ah, oui, bonne idée de séparer les couches de selles des autres, je vais y réfléchir


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Août 2022)

Le sujet portait me semble t'il sur la taxation des levées des bacs ou de la taxation des bacs à ordures ménagères au poids et de ce les un(e)s et les autres envisagerions de faire dans ce cas avec les couches usagées ou autre(s).


----------



## Griselda (3 Août 2022)

Bon au sujet de la poubelle de couches il faut quand même que je vous raconte la quiche que je suis.

J'en ai acheté une il y a quelque chose comme 15 ans. Ça fonctionne bien mais à force elle s'est fendue sur le dessus la rendant nettement moins hermétique. 
Il y a environ 6 mois j'en ai donc acheté une nouvelle, au bout de 15 ans ce n'est pas choquant.

Début juillet, 1er jour de mes vacances, avant de m'en aller, grand ménage, je vide et javellise la poubelle. Je me dis que je vais profiter de mes vacances pour la laisser complètement ouverte pour qu'elle s'aère BIEN. Oui mais où pour ne pas embaumer la maison (ce serait ballot)? 
Je décide de la mettre sur le côté de mon garage qui dispose d'une petite avancée, au fond de mon jardin, je serais quitte pour la rincer à nouveau au retour, ça va le faire. Je dis à mon Mari où je la mets pour que quand dans 3 semaines je m'agacerais de ne pas la retrouver il puisse être mon "pense-intelligent" en me disant "Mais si Chérie, souviens toi bla bla bla...".

Nous partons en vacances.
A notre retour, notre gentil voisin nous dit qu'il va faire un tour à la déchetterie avec son camion que si nous avons des choses à jeter il peut le faire en même temps.
Mon Mari me dit d'aller voir au garage car il lui semble que j'ai en effet mis des choses de côté à jeter après l'orage de grêle monstrueux du mois de juin. Effectivement j'y trouve une balançoire face à face, une grande poubelle jaune et une petite poubelle blanche à couche. Je me dis "tiens, on ne l'avait pas déjà jetée celle ci???" et zou je la mets avec le reste.
C'était samedi dernier.

Lundi matin, je reprends le travail. 
Change une 1ere couche de selle bien garnie. 
Vais dans mon sellier pour la jeter dans ma super poubelle spéciale couche garnie. 
Et c'est qui qui reste couche dans sa main en l'air en mettant pas moins de 5 minutes à se demander "Mais qu'ais je bien pu faire de ma super poubelle???" avant de me rendre compte qu'elle est sans aucun doute possible au pays des rebuts elle qui avait certainement encore bien 14 ans et demi à faire avant sa retraite!!!

Mon Mari, mon Pense-intelligent, m'a confirmé qu'il avait déjà jeté à la déchetterie la précédente l'hiver dernier...
Voilà, voilà... je sais à quoi va servir une partie de mes IE cette semaine!


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Août 2022)

🥴😜🙃


----------

